# new problem



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well i figured out that my problem most likely has nothing to do with the MAF, i am pretty sure its just a fuel problem... i can get it to start and run now by adjusting the TPS and idle adjust screw but i cant get it to idle under 1,000 RPM, could there be anything else i could be missing. it is still showing a MAF code. 1 long flash 2 short. any help would be nice.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ANYBODY?????????






:wtf:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i bunno, sounds like your running rich. maybe your ECU's busted.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have replaced the ecu with the 1 out of my old 93.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> well i figured out that my problem most likely has nothing to do with the MAF, i am pretty sure its just a fuel problem... i can get it to start and run now by adjusting the TPS and idle adjust screw but i cant get it to idle under 1,000 RPM, could there be anything else i could be missing. it is still showing a MAF code. 1 long flash 2 short. any help would be nice.


are u talking about getting it to idle under 1k with tps off? because i am having that same problem. i have no idea why.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

no my tps is still on there but loose so i can adjust it. and its hard to even get it to run now.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

what was the pupose of adjusting the TPS sensor? to try to fix the idle problem? oh ok i just read it again... So before you adjusted the tps and the idle screw, what was goin on? did it not start or run rough, above normal idle? what were symptoms? have you replaced the MAF sensor?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

ok now here is my problem... when i start my car it stalls like its out of gas, but if i unplug my MAF it will idle fine but when i try to rev it up it spits and sputters, but when i start it with the MAF unplugged and then plug it in and real quick hit the accellarater it idles great. 

so really long story short it idles good with the MAF off, and it revs good with it plugged in. i have replaced MAFS and ECU but then they didnt help so i returned them. :balls:


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

hmm, weird. what have you ruled out for sure by testing besides the MAFS???

also, when you tested the new MAFS (and make sure now too) did u make sure the female pins in the connector were snugly fitting onto the MAFS? i had odd problems like that once, and ended up bending female pins a lil' so they fit tighter; solved that.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i can try bending them. i still have my old 1. and i have ruled out the MAFS and the ECU. i just called autozone about the TPS. they have to order it. so ima try that to. this car is starting to piss me off. and i have been posting on here about this problem for about 3 months now. and really no help. :hal:


EDIT* i bent the pins and still not running right. EDIT*


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

Check for voltage to MAF sensor, disconnect sensor connector and connect voltmeter to the large orange wire(+) and ground. Should get battery voltage(about 12volts). 
check where the maf sensor makes its ground, might have a bad ground, loose wire or connection at ground point. check that the circuit isnt shorted out.
if the tps was out of wack, wouldnt it throw a tps code?

umm.. possible vaccum leak perhaps?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

would it be possible for me to just run a new ground??? i have a underhood grounding kit i can run it to there?????


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i don't see why not...


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

because i have checked the orange wire and it has + power


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I got the Haynes manual in front of me and Im lookin at the electrical wiring diagram. According to the diagram, the sensor is grounded through the ECM, so it is NOT a good idea to run a seperate ground. 

It says 
"MAF sensor signal voltage for '93 and '94 model Altimas should increase 0.85 to 1.35 volts with the engine idling. raise engine rpm and observe that signal voltage increases slightly but not exceeding 4.0 volts. If this checks out ok, then check wiring harness for open circuits or other damage." (Haynes Repair Manual)

I would check the complete wire harness for any damage and check the wiring all the way from the sensor connector to the connector at the ecm. Also check for continuity on the ground wire of the MAF sensor connector to the ecm connector.

Are you checking with a test light or a voltmeter?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i am checkin with a DMM. and my wiring seems fine. my multi meter is showing good strong voltage. so i am thinkin that i should get a new TPS and see if that fixes it.


----------

